# Dewoitine D.520



## Snautzer01 (Dec 2, 2014)

Dewoitine 520 Cross of Lorraine


----------



## Snautzer01 (Dec 2, 2014)




----------



## Gnomey (Dec 3, 2014)

Good shots! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Wurger (Dec 6, 2014)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 15, 2015)

Vichy 5ème escadrille, Eleusis airfield, Athènes May 1941.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jan 15, 2015)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 16, 2015)

French build D.520, captured and used by the Germans handed over to the Bulgarians. Confused? you will be...


----------



## Wurger (Jan 16, 2015)

No. I'm not at all ...


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 14, 2016)

Notice the Farman F.223 redesignated NC.223


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jan 14, 2016)

Awesome!


----------



## Wurger (Jan 14, 2016)




----------



## Capt. Vick (Jan 14, 2016)

Great pics!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 15, 2016)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jan 15, 2016)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 20, 2016)




----------



## Wurger (Jan 20, 2016)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## Marcel (Jan 30, 2017)

It is still a beautiful airplane. Which cannot be said about all French design...


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 30, 2017)

For the ones interested in the German used D.520 (LEMB)

_"Where were the WNr painted on these aircraft?
The D520s usually had the WNrs on the top of the fin The Germans nearly always kept the original WNrs on Beute a/c. In the majority of cases they were usually applied to the fins when the a/c were repainted. But sometimes on Allied a/c they kept the original s/n usually on the fuselage for British or the fins for American. But frustratingly sometimes they were not re-applied when the a/c was repainted. 
The aircraft's original c/n were always kept. However, If the Germans re-started the production lines of there own aircraft that had been built under licence they would give the a/c a RLM W/Nr. alongside the original c/n
Regards
Tom Willis"_


----------



## Wurger (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## vikingBerserker (Jan 31, 2017)

Nice!


----------



## Snautzer01 (May 3, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (May 3, 2017)




----------



## Old Wizard (May 3, 2017)




----------



## Wayne Little (May 4, 2017)




----------



## Gnomey (May 4, 2017)

Good shot!


----------



## parsifal (May 4, 2017)

The shots of the D520s in Crete almost certainly are Vichy reinforcement for the Levant. these aircraft gave the allies flying mostly tomahawks and hurricane Is a hell of a time as those pilots were among the best in the world at the time.

About 300 or so D 520s were seized by the germans, mostly after they occupied the remainder of metropolitan France in November 1942. About 50 were passed to the Italians, some were used by the Rumanians, some also by the Bulgarians, the rest were used mostly for training by the LW though more than a few were sabotaged in subtle ways by the French.


----------



## Pandemonium (May 12, 2017)

Snautzer01 said:


> View attachment 372865





parsifal said:


> The shots of the D520s in Crete almost certainly are Vichy reinforcement for the Levant. these aircraft gave the allies flying mostly tomahawks and hurricane Is a hell of a time as those pilots were among the best in the world at the time.
> 
> About 300 or so D 520s were seized by the germans, mostly after they occupied the remainder of metropolitan France in November 1942. About 50 were passed to the Italians, some were used by the Rumanians, some also by the Bulgarians, the rest were used mostly for training by the LW though more than a few were sabotaged in subtle ways by the French.



Do you have any proof that Rumanians used D.520s, please?


----------



## parsifal (May 12, 2017)

there are a couple of sites that say a small number were used by the Rumanians, but now that ive gone and checked again, it seems this is an error. Should have checked properly I guess. thanks for taking the time to point this out.


Start page - Denes


----------



## Pandemonium (May 12, 2017)

parsifal said:


> there are a couple of sites that say a small number were used by the Rumanians, but now that ive gone and checked again, it seems this is an error. Should have checked properly I guess. thanks for taking the time to point this out.
> 
> 
> Start page - Denes


No problem, I was just curious. I saw this information too and also in magazines. It seems to be a myth, the same that D.520s were used on the Eastern Front...


----------



## johnbr (Sep 4, 2017)

*Dewoitine D-520 1940



*


----------



## Wurger (Sep 4, 2017)




----------



## Old Wizard (Sep 4, 2017)




----------



## johnbr (Oct 3, 2017)




----------



## johnbr (Oct 3, 2017)

I clean the three up.









.


----------



## Wurger (Oct 3, 2017)




----------



## Old Wizard (Oct 5, 2017)




----------



## Snautzer01 (May 25, 2019)

WW2 FRENCH AIR FORCE DEWOITINE 520 ORIGINAL PHOTOGRAPH . RAF APPROPRIATION ? | eBay

iiiekk a naked one!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (May 25, 2019)

A prototype..


----------



## Snautzer01 (May 25, 2019)

Wurger, you are far too young to look at naked planes!

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (May 25, 2019)

He, he, he .. rather too old to get excited.

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## fubar57 (May 25, 2019)

Nice


----------



## Wurger (May 25, 2019)

Here is another one...






the pic source: https://www.avionslegendaires.net/2018/10/actu/il-y-a-80-ans-volait-le-dewoitine-d-520/


----------



## nuuumannn (May 27, 2019)

Nice looking aircraft. I read a quote about the D.520 once, from an unnamed French pilot; " That little she-devil is never to be trusted until she is in the hangar."


----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 10, 2019)

Foto Luftwaffe Flugzeug Jagdflugzeug Dewoitine D.520 + Bomber Frankreich WK2 | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 10, 2019)

Foto Luftwaffe Flugzeug Jagdflugzeug Dewoitine D.520 Frankreich WK2 | eBay


----------



## Wurger (Oct 10, 2019)




----------



## fubar57 (Oct 10, 2019)




----------



## T Bolt (Oct 15, 2019)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 13, 2019)

Flugzeugfoto Dewoitine 520, Ossun/Südfrankreich 1944 | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Nov 13, 2019)




----------



## nuuumannn (Nov 13, 2019)

#46 and 47 are interesting to see as they were taken in North Africa. The initial identifier for Vichy French aircraft was a narrow white ring around the roundel and a horizontal white stripe running along the centre axis of the roundel and sometimes culminating in an arrow at the nose. These varied in thickness and length on different aircraft and can also be seen on the Farman F.220 bomber in the background of #46. The first aircraft in both pictures have a bright yellow tail section, introduced in May 1941, to which was added red horizontal stripes and the same yellow/red markings to the noses of fighters and engine cowls of multi-engined aircraft a month later. The aircraft are of Groupe de Chasse III/6 and in the second photo, the unit's tribal mask insignia is visible on the vert stab. The notable French ace Sous-Lt Pierre Le Gloan flew with this unit at this time.


----------



## fubar57 (Nov 13, 2019)




----------



## Pandemonium (Nov 18, 2019)

Not AFN, but Catania, 25 May 1941. 
#46 is Dewoitine D.520 N° 309 coded white "3" of 5th escadrille GC III6 flown by S/C Ravilly, Catania, 25 May 1941.
#47 is D.520 N° 229 coded white "1" of 5th escadrille of GC III/6 flown by Cne Emile Jacobi, Catania, 25 May 1941.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## nuuumannn (Nov 18, 2019)

Pandemonium said:


> #46 is Dewoitine D.520 N° 309 coded white "3" of 5th escadrille GC III6 flown by S/C Ravilly, Catania, 25 May 1941.
> #47 is D.520 N° 229 coded white "1" of 5th escadrille of GC III/6 flown by Cne Emile Jacobi, Catania, 25 May 1941.



Oh, good information.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 27, 2019)

Bet most of you havent seen....

AVIATION PHOTO AVION DEWOITINE D 520 DC DOUBLE CABINE | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Nov 27, 2019)




----------



## Crimea_River (Nov 27, 2019)

I can only imagine that would be a stomach churning position in a pitching flight.


----------



## Pandemonium (Dec 1, 2019)

Could it be this one, N° 167, from other side?


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 3, 2019)

Good shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 12, 2020)

PHOTO reproduction Dewoitine 520 | eBay


----------



## Wurger (Feb 12, 2020)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 2, 2020)

AVIATION PHOTO AVION DEWOITINE D520 E.A.P.H. MARAKECH 1943 | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 2, 2020)

AVIATION PHOTO AVION DEWOITINE D520 | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 2, 2020)

AVIATION PHOTO AVION DEWOITINE D 520 AVEC SON PILOTE | eBay


----------



## Wurger (Jun 2, 2020)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 12, 2020)

Foto, Wehrmacht, Beute, Flugzeug auf dem Flugplatz La Ferté, Frankreich, a | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jun 12, 2020)




----------



## cammerjeff (Oct 10, 2020)

Fighter *Dewoitine D.520* from the group GC III/6 of the air force of Vichy France at the Lebanese airfield Rajak.

From WW2 Photo Archive

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## nuuumannn (Oct 10, 2020)

Such an awesome looking thing...


----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 11, 2020)

cammerjeff said:


> Fighter *Dewoitine D.520* from the group GC III/6 of the air force of Vichy France at the Lebanese airfield Rajak.
> 
> View attachment 597789


Source?


----------



## fubar57 (Oct 11, 2020)

All I could find gave no sources


----------



## Pandemonium (Oct 31, 2020)

Snautzer01 said:


> Source?


_Source: collection François-Xavier Bibert._


----------



## Pandemonium (Oct 31, 2020)

cammerjeff said:


> Fighter *Dewoitine D.520* from the group GC III/6 of the air force of Vichy France at the Lebanese airfield Rajak.
> 
> D.520 N° 382 coded "33" flowned by Cdt de Rivals-Mazères at Rayack.


----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 31, 2020)

Pandemonium said:


> _Source: collection François-Xavier Bibert._


I have seen it published but not with that source name. Ohh well..


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 1, 2020)

Good shots!


----------



## Pandemonium (Nov 7, 2020)

D.520 N° 117 coded "32" flowned by Sgt Jaroslav GLEICH, 4th escadrille of GC II/3, field between Brégy and Bouillancy, 22 may 1940. Source: via eBay.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Nov 7, 2020)




----------



## Pandemonium (Nov 7, 2020)

D.520 N° 22, Cne André Naudy, commander of 3rd escadrille of GC II/3, Connantre, april 1940. Source: S.C.A. via eBay.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Nov 7, 2020)




----------



## Capt. Vick (Nov 7, 2020)

I think the French lost because of their flight helmets


----------



## Pandemonium (Nov 11, 2020)

D.520 N° 14 of GC II/3, Connantre, april 1940. Source: via eBay.


----------



## Pandemonium (Nov 17, 2020)

D.520 DC. Source: via eBay.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Nov 17, 2020)




----------



## Pandemonium (Nov 22, 2020)

D.520 N° 14 of GC II/3, Connantre, april 1940. Source: via eBay.


----------



## Wurger (Nov 22, 2020)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Dec 23, 2020)

Delcampe - The collectors' marketplace

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Dec 23, 2020)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 29, 2021)

Foto Flugplatz, Piloten Legion,FE2 (Maroc) Dewoitine D.520,Potez 630 1946? | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Mar 29, 2021)




----------



## Gnomey (Mar 31, 2021)

Nice shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (May 30, 2022)

Les Allies de France Exhibit














WWII US GI Photo - 2 British Spitfires Outside Les Allies de France Exhibit | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for WWII US GI Photo - 2 British Spitfires Outside Les Allies de France Exhibit at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (May 30, 2022)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 29, 2022)

beute captured














Foto Soldaten der Wehrmacht am französischen Dewoitine D.520 Beute Flugzeug 1940 | eBay


Entdecken Sie Foto Soldaten der Wehrmacht am französischen Dewoitine D.520 Beute Flugzeug 1940 in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Aug 29, 2022)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 3, 2022)

captured beute














Frankreich , englisches Flugzeug Beute mit Wappen | eBay


Entdecken Sie Frankreich , englisches Flugzeug Beute mit Wappen in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de


----------



## Wurger (Sep 3, 2022)

Actually not captured ... Vichy Dewoitine D.520 of the GC III/6 "White 1" in 1941.

Here you have posted a better shot .. Dewoitine D.520


----------



## SaparotRob (Sep 3, 2022)

Snautzer01 said:


> Les Allies de France Exhibit
> 
> View attachment 671417
> 
> ...


Which Spitfire variant are those planes?


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 6, 2022)

NR 12














Foto WH franz. Flugzeug Jagdflugzeug mit Nr. 12 & Wappen Frankreich 40 | eBay


Entdecken Sie Foto WH franz. Flugzeug Jagdflugzeug mit Nr. 12 & Wappen Frankreich 40 in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Sep 6, 2022)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 12, 2022)

color nr 73 airplane code nr 10













REPRO Farb Negativ Foto Dewoitine D.520 Flugzeug m. Kennung in Frankreich 1940 | eBay
REPRO Farb Negativ Foto Dewoitine D.520 Flugzeug m. Kennung in Frankreich 1940 | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Oct 12, 2022)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 11, 2022)

1942 USAAF 1st FG, France Naval AF Tafaroui, NA

















1942 USAAF 1st FG, France Naval AF Tafaroui, NA photo #1 French Fighter Airplane | eBay
1942 USAAF 1st FG, France Naval AF Tafaroui, NA photo #4 French Fighter Airplane | eBay
1942 USAAF 1st FG, France Naval AF Tafaroui, NA photo #3 French Fighter Airplane | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Nov 11, 2022)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Dec 18, 2022)

Nr 15














Foto, Wk2, Beute Jagdflugzeug der Alliierten (N)50674 | eBay


Entdecken Sie Foto, Wk2, Beute Jagdflugzeug der Alliierten (N)50674 in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Dec 18, 2022)




----------



## Gnomey (Dec 20, 2022)

Nice shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Dec 26, 2022)

Nr 397




















Originales Foto Frankreich WK2 Jagd-Flugzeug Dewoitine D.520 Kennung N 397 | eBay


Entdecken Sie Originales Foto Frankreich WK2 Jagd-Flugzeug Dewoitine D.520 Kennung N 397 in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Dec 26, 2022)




----------

